# Lyn playing the keyboard at Senior's Week. Also will add me playing piano tomorrow.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! Last weekend i had to play for Senior's Week not that i'm a Senior yet but i do it cause i love entertaining for people and to make them happy. I really like my new braided hair. I also played the piano but the light wasn't good and i couldn't see the piano keys so i didn't add this in this video. But i got mum to record me playing the Sweet Bye and Bye on my piano at home so tomorrow ill add it in this thread. Please come back to hear me play it. First i have to upload it to youtube unlisted like this one. You can hear Indi whistling in the background of the Sweet Bye and Bye. Anyway please enjoy everyone at the concert loved the songs i picked out this time they clapped there hands and sang along. See if you can guess the songs i am playing...They are Old songs.

Me playing the Keyboard for Seniors Week





Ill be back to post the piano playing tomorrow please come back to listen.


----------



## aluz

You played the keyboard wonderfully Lyn, and I'm glad the audience enjoyed your little concert so much! 

I will come back to this thread later to listen to your piano playing.


----------



## nuxi

Very nice,Lyn! You play the piano very well!:clap:


----------



## Pegg

Awesome Lyn! You play the keyboard wonderfully :clap:
I like the way the audience joined in and sang alone!


----------



## Kate C

Loved the keyboard playing Lyn and I know the Seniors enjoyed it. And I think you are a senior. I know in NSW to join Senior Citizens you have to be 50, but to get the Government Seniors Card you have to be 60. It used to be 50 for the Government Card but they changed it twice when I was a year off getting it each time.

You know I know the songs you played, and especially the one you know was originally recorded by one of my favourite groups. I won't spoil it for others who may like to guess the songs.


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, your keyboard playing was great! :clap: I'm glad everyone enjoyed! I will definitely stop back here and see your piano playing as well .


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, that was lovely! I do love your keyboard playing and I can't wait to see you on piano  :2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, your keyboard playing was great! :clap: I'm glad everyone enjoyed! I will definitely stop back here and see your piano playing as well .


Thanks Julie. I am just adding it into YouTube now glad you liked it.



Kate C said:


> Loved the keyboard playing Lyn and I know the Seniors enjoyed it. And I think you are a senior. I know in NSW to join Senior Citizens you have to be 50, but to get the Government Seniors Card you have to be 60. It used to be 50 for the Government Card but they changed it twice when I was a year off getting it each time.
> 
> You know I know the songs you played, and especially the one you know was originally recorded by one of my favourite groups. I won't spoil it for others who may like to guess the songs.


Thanks Kate. No I am not a senior yet they won't give me a seniors card like mum you have to be 60 to get one. hee hee!!!!



Pegg said:


> Awesome Lyn! You play the keyboard wonderfully :clap:
> I like the way the audience joined in and sang alone!


Thank you Pegg. They sure loved it.



nuxi said:


> Very nice,Lyn! You play the piano very well!:clap:


Thank you Gabby... When did you hear me play the piano?



aluz said:


> You played the keyboard wonderfully Lyn, and I'm glad the audience enjoyed your little concert so much!
> 
> I will come back to this thread later to listen to your piano playing.


Thanks Ana. Yes they all enjoyed it. The uploading in YouTube is nearly done. Soon as it is finished I'll add it.


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, that was lovely! I do love your keyboard playing and I can't wait to see you on piano  :2thumbs:


Thanks Gi Gi. We must of texted at the same time. The video is nearly uploaded I'll post it here. There is no more concerts till next year now.


----------



## LynandIndigo

It's here me playing Sweet Bye and Bye on the Piano. This song was my dad's favorite song. Please enjoy. I did this with no music.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn,

I am _very_ impressed! You are absolutely wonderful at the piano and it sounded lovely  You are quite skilled at hitting all the right notes and getting everything just right! I memorise things for orchestra all the time and know how hard it is to have all the notes in your head of longer songs, I was so amazed you got it all perfectly memorised!

What a great performance--you are a woman of many talents, dearest Lyn :hug:

I can tell Indi liked it too, from the way he was chirping in the background 

Thank you so much for sharing! :music:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn,
> 
> I am _very_ impressed! You are absolutely wonderful at the piano and it sounded lovely  You are quite skilled at hitting all the right notes and getting everything just right! I memorise things for orchestra all the time and know how hard it is to have all the notes in your head of longer songs, I was so amazed you got it all perfectly memorised!
> 
> What a great performance--you are a woman of many talents, dearest Lyn :hug:
> 
> I can tell Indi liked it too, from the way he was chirping in the background
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing! :music:


Thank you Gi Gi. Yes it is hard to memorise a long song but when you play it over and over again it sinks into your head. I can also tell when my mum plays songs on her CD player I can tell what key they are playing the song in and if I can't get the music to a song on a CD I'll sit down with the song and I'll write it off into sheet music so I can play it. My mum said this is a gift I was given. I am glad you liked my Piano playing.


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my!!! Wow Lyn! I am not exaggerating that I was very impressed . That piece really shows your full talent, and you are really good at the piano. I'm so glad you shared it with us! I don't play piano, so to me it looks very difficult! It was absolutley beautiful to listen to, and I like how you glanced back at the camera after . The piano itself is a beauty too, it looks antique.

You certainly do have a gift for music... especially that you say you can listen to a song and know how to write it. I took guitar lessons at one time long ago, but I did not have the gift of getting what I heard in my head out in my fingers lol. My teacher did what you did, listen to a song and write it down for me.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Oh my!!! Wow Lyn! I am not exaggerating that I was very impressed . That piece really shows your full talent, and you are really good at the piano. I'm so glad you shared it with us! I don't play piano, so to me it looks very difficult! It was absolutley beautiful to listen to, and I like how you glanced back at the camera after . The piano itself is a beauty too, it looks antique.
> 
> You certainly do have a gift for music... especially that you say you can listen to a song and know how to write it. I took guitar lessons at one time long ago, but I did not have the gift of getting what I heard in my head out in my fingers lol. My teacher did what you did, listen to a song and write it down for me.


[/

Awww Thanks Julie. You made me blush.Yes I can tell tell what key a song is in as I am always saying to mum that song is in the key of Bb ect. If there is a song I like I'll put it to music so I can play it.Mum said our piano is about 100 years Old.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn,

I know I've told you in the past that your keyboarding talent is great but now I must say you totally blew me away with your piano playing.

You are wonderful - extremely talented and very gifted.!

I love piano music and am always envious of those who play (and especially people like you who play REALLY well)!

It was awesome to hear you play the piano and I appreciate you having your Mum record it to share. Thank you.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> I know I've told you in the past that your keyboarding talent is great but now I must say you totally blew me away with your piano playing.
> 
> You are wonderful - extremely talented and very gifted.!
> 
> I love piano music and am always envious of those who play (and especially people like you who play REALLY well)!
> 
> It was awesome to hear you play the piano and I appreciate you having your Mum record it to share. Thank you.*


Awww Thank you Deb. When you play the piano you really have to work at it. I learned to play piano when I was 10 years old.If you really put your mind into doing something every one can do it. Deb if you really want to learn the piano well go for it. No one is not to old to learn to play the piano..I didn't want to do exams for piano to much study. I only wanted to learn for enjoyment and to play for others and make them happy.. I say go for it Deb do something different learn how to play the piano you will love it. I wish I could sing but I can't. I think it's great that other people can. I'm so happy you liked my piano playing I'll do another song for you later when you put the thread in one after one week.


----------



## Kate C

I also am very impressed Lyn. When you played it for me last week I thought you were playing it from sheet music, I didn't realize you were playing it from memory. After learning to read music many years ago in my teens I know how complicated it is and you are truly amazing.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I also am very impressed Lyn. When you played it for me last week I thought you were playing it from sheet music, I didn't realize you were playing it from memory. After learning to read music many years ago in my teens I know how complicated it is and you are truly amazing.


Thanks Kate. Yes when I was talking to you on the phone the other night I was playing that song with no music I forgot to say that. It takes a lot of practice to do this. I spend a few hours each day so I don't forget it. I play all of my music with out music except world of my own at the concert. I can play it with out music now.. I'm happy you liked it.


----------



## nuxi

Lyn,I thought in the first clip you played an electric piano! Your second video of you playing a real piano was absolutely amazing!:bowdown: I'm really impressed!:clap:


----------



## Birdigirl

wow Lyn you play the piano so well and so Beautifully...I loved it and I hope you will play some more for us...Thank you for sharing...Beautiful video I loved the song you are indeed very gifted and talented


----------



## aluz

I loved listening to your piano playing Lyn, you truly excel at it! :2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Birdigirl said:


> wow Lyn you play the piano so well and so Beautifully...I loved it and I hope you will play some more for us...Thank you for sharing...Beautiful video I loved the song you are indeed very gifted and talented


Thank you Mary. Yes I'll record some more songs on the piano for you all to see. I am so happy you liked it.



nuxi said:


> Lyn,I thought in the first clip you played an electric piano! Your second video of you playing a real piano was absolutely
> 
> amazing!:bowdown: I'm really impressed!:clap:


Thanks Gabby. In the first video at the concert I was playing a keyboard and Yes in the last video I was playing the piano.Both are so very different to play. The keyboard I just used chords in the left hand.I had towork at the piano. So happy you liked it.



aluz said:


> I loved listening to your piano playing Lyn, you truly excel at it! :2thumbs:


Thank you Ana. I just like playing it.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Lyn - I thoroughly enjoyed both your keyboard and piano playing - absolutely top notch! I know your seniors were energized and happy with your concert, too! Great job!*


----------



## RavensGryf

I'd love to see more of your piano playing! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Lyn - I thoroughly enjoyed both your keyboard and piano playing - absolutely top notch! I know your seniors were energized and happy with your concert, too! Great job!*


Thank you Ollie for your nice comment. So glad you liked my concert and piano playing. When i was up on the stage i couldn't hear them singing but when i listen to the video i can hear them they must of really enjoyed it. I am happy it went well. Now i have to think of new songs for next year.



RavensGryf said:


> I'd love to see more of your piano playing! :thumbsup:


Thanks Julie. Ill see what Mum is doing next week and ill get her to record some songs for you.


----------



## Pegg

I loved listening to your piano music!
Thanks for sharing you wonderful talent! :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Pegg said:


> I loved listening to your piano music!
> Thanks for sharing you wonderful talent! :clap:


Thank you Pegg. I don't mind sharing. I'm happy you like it.


----------

